# 10 in 1 lathe



## DotDoc (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone have or seen the HF 96067 10 in 1 lathe?  It looks as though this machine has 10 different tools in 1 machine.  Small space saver.:biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2010)

You mean this one http://www.harborfreight.com/10-in-1-woodworking-machine-96067.html

Looks like a Shopsmith knockoff.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've had the Shopsmith version for almost 30 years.  It has its benefits and liabilities.  I got it because of severe space limitiations at the time.  I made pens on it for several years before I upgraded to a metal lathe, but still use it for other things.  You can probably buy a used Shopsmith which would be a lot better for a lot less.


----------



## holmqer (Aug 11, 2010)

It looks like a next generation Shopsmith, I notice some interesting features.

It uses R8 collets with the suitably large spindle bore in the lathe. This is an interesting choice, it's quite common on milling machines but not very much so on lathes. You would probably want an R8 to MT2 adapter to have access to more conventional drive centers.

The tailstock appears to be fixed with no quill so all adjustments for length are made via sliding the headstocks position and quill.

There does not appear to be a leadscrew to advance the carraige for metalworking nor does there appear be be a compound rest for the metalworking lathe functionality.

There does not appear to be a milling table

It does appear that one could more easily use this as a horizontal milling machine than vertical, so I'm suprised they don't market it as an 11 in 1 tool!

Describing it as both a metalworking drill press and a woodworking drill press as different tools is silly.

All in all a rather curious tool


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, I have that machine - sold under the Smithy name but it is the same machine. 

My recommendation is to spend your money on separate tools.

It isn't very practical and is not that easy to switch between modes. You can't turn a pen on it without modifying it or buying a special kit for items under ~10 inches long. What they don't mention is that to do any milling on it it needs an additional X-Y table and that when you mount the X-Y table to the work table that it should have a stiffener kit added to it.

Now - I will say that I have had mine set up for turning pens now for over 4 years (I made a different tail stock that mounts differently), and it is the most accurate of the three lathes I am currently using.

Another thing I like is the variable speed is fully useful in the middle range from under 200 RPM to over 3500 RPM. No belt changing - ever - when using as a lathe.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Shopsmith*



DotDoc said:


> Does anyone have or seen the HF 96067 10 in 1 lathe? It looks as though this machine has 10 different tools in 1 machine. Small space saver.:biggrin:


 
Shopsmith is the most widely known but there are a number of these machines out there...The harbor freight model is more likely to be a knockoff of one of the others (completely legal I think, I've never heard of Harbor freight being sued for patent or copyright infringement)...Shopsmith is a 5 in one machine with several add ons available.  There are others that have more built in machines.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 11, 2010)

*had one*



hilltopper46 said:


> Yes, I have that machine - sold under the Smithy name but it is the same machine.
> 
> My recommendation is to spend your money on separate tools.
> 
> ...


 
If you have room...get separate tools.  I had one and where you don't have a lot of space it is just fine.  If you do have enough space separate tools will cost you less and can be more accurate.  I believe they push the lathe as the "highlight" tool but I never used it.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 11, 2010)

FYI - This wouldn't be an infringement case since general Shopsmith tech is ancient, but there have been several against HF in the past for other products. Most are settled. You won't be able to see the details of these cases using the links without PACER access (Which I have, and is not prohibitively expensive at about $0.10/page), but you could probably search for more detail using other means, most info can be found by going directly thru the ruling courts' website free.


http://dockets.justia.com/search?query=Harbor+Freight+Tools+USA%2C+Inc.

.


----------



## mranum (Aug 11, 2010)

If your really in the market for a multipurpose machine, you may want to consider the older version of the Shopsmith.  The 10ER model.  You can usually buy them for a song and a lot(but not all) of the attachments for the newer machines will still fit this one.  I use it in every configuration except the table saw, IMO it excels in all except for the saw.

I paid $100 for this one before the reconditioning, included everything it came with new and then spent another $20 and put a DC variable speed motor on it.

Nice machine for a '53 model.:wink:


----------

